# SEO for Squarespace?



## derisionapparel (Feb 15, 2016)

Trying to figure out what the best way to crawl my e-commerce store DERISION, — RiseOn And Achieve Greatness to the top of specific keywords such as clothing, athletic, performance, t shirts in its category such as nike. Any recommendations on how to properly get high quality backlinks? Or better SEO


----------



## Carterclarke (11 mo ago)

Thanks for your information.


----------

